# Stickers on rods



## Bass12 (Jan 4, 2019)

What is the best way to put stickers on a rod so corners don’t peel up and apoxy spreads evenly?


----------



## slug327 (Sep 13, 2018)

I use a little color preserver and let dry. Gotta be careful though as I've put to much on one time and was able to see the cp through the epoxy. Super thin coat and fully dried has been working well for me.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Use good quality decals and that does not happen. Also wait till the finish has gone through it's heat process and thickens just a little. Lay it on and don't put a lot of pressure on the brush. 

I never have corners lift with quality decals. Only time it ever happened to me is when I used decals that were thicker like factory decals or when I had that pearl label machine. I hate their label material.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

PBC said:


> Use good quality decals and that does not happen. Also wait till the finish has gone through it's heat process and thickens just a little. Lay it on and don't put a lot of pressure on the brush.




A few other things . . .
Wipe the decal area of the rod with a clean dry lint free paper towel before applying the decal. If you wipe with alcohol or other solvent give it time to completely dry.

Trim the decal to as small a size as possible and slightly round the corners.

After applying the decal wrap it with thread and let it stand for a few hours then remove the thread before finishing.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Trim the decal to as small a size as possible and slightly round the corners.
> 
> After applying the decal wrap it with thread and let it stand for a few hours then remove the thread before finishing.


I never have to do these steps with the decals I have made. I just stick it on and it's ready for finish.

Other decals this will help conceal the edges and hold them down while they conform to the blank. But that's why I have decals made where I do. I don't have to trim them and I don't have to wrap them with thread and wait to put finish on.


----------



## Tide (Oct 24, 2021)

Question. I go are you using right now to make your Decals? I had the same problem and struggled with every decal this company made and sent, you can take a little Acetone and burn each corner , regardless it was always an extra step, I had Hell with these Decals to the point I wanted to quit building rods. So I switched from Decal Connection to Hookspit’s decals and magic happened, rods came out looking awesome, no problems at all .
I would try a few of Hookspit’s decals and every problem you ever had is solved that problem quick


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

A couple coats of color preserver and your problems are solved. I apply most of my decals directly to the blank, then color preserver.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I didn't realize color preserver was clear enough for that. What brand do you use?


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I didn't realize color preserver was clear enough for that. What brand do you use?


Thread master Chromaseal


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

RedHooker said:


> Thread master Chromaseal


 I tried to do something a little different testing things and tried chromaseal over a decal. All it did for me was run off, like water on a fresh waxed vehicle. 

Needless to say my testing was a failure and a success all at the same time. 😂😂😂


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

PBC said:


> I tried to do something a little different testing things and tried chromaseal over a decal. All it did for me was run off, like water on a fresh waxed vehicle.
> 
> Needless to say my testing was a failure and a success all at the same time. 😂😂😂


Thats crazy, I have never had any trouble. I use it on rod ID decals and vinyl stickers I make, my logo sticker, everything.


----------

